# Does this chip in glass freak you out?



## candymancan (Nov 1, 2014)

No doesn't freak me out. My 22 year old 30g has one just like it on the back panel between the two pieces cept its much worse.. hasn't leaked in 10+ years since I first saw it

Look underneath the tank to be sure the glass isn't cracked on the actual pane though


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Those scalloped sorts of chips do not generally spread. Watch it, of course. 

When the chip is more angular, or shows the beginnings of a crack, that is the bad one. This is the sort of chip that can suddenly take off running and you end up with water, plants, substrate and fish on the floor. 

The higher up on the tank the less chance of a problem. 
The lower part of the tank is where more pressure is. 

About mid-tank is where most of the leaks have happened in my tanks. 
At the bottom, the junction of 3 panes of glass in different orientations is very stabilizing. 
At the top there is not enough water pressure to blow out a seal, and the trim is there. 
But halfway in between...


----------



## RunnerUW (Mar 26, 2013)

I didn't see a crack on the bottom when I filled it with substrate. In fact, I didn't even notice the scallopped chip from the inside.

You all are giving me a glimmer of hope I might be OK.

Should something like this be repaired?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There is no repair, really. But if you have the glass that chipped out you could superglue it back in. This is a cosmetic repair, not a structural one.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

That doesn't freak me out, I have a couple of my tanks have similar chips in the glass. Is the tank hanging over the side of the stand? One picture looks like it sits on the stand perfectly, another picture looks like its hanging over the side.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Just wondering if the *1/4 inch *star fire ( assuming it`s starfire)glass would be more susceptible.
Personally I would replace the tank, the OP will be seeing that chip every time he looks at the tank , it will play on your mind for a long time.
For peace of mind ,I would use it as is(DSM) to get your monte carlo going & transfer to the new tank, but that`s just me.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd watch it for sure but there are no hair line type cracks extending from it. I have chipping similar to that on one of my sumps. I have fill tested it for several days and it holds water with no issues. But like you I will also need to keep an eye on it. By the way, I love the start to your aquascape. It will look great once filled in. I really like the asymmetrically balance.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

I have chips like that on all four corners of my 75, about half way up, for the last 5 years no problems.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

The chip dosent freak me out as much as the stand does. 
Is that the stand you're using once it's filled? Rimless tanks should be on a flat stand with all four corners supported as well as the bottom plane.


----------



## RunnerUW (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your comments. charlie 1 hit the nail on the head. If I didn't know there was a chip there, I wouldn't be concerned (obviously) but knowing there is a small defect I'd be constantly worried that it was going to give way when I wasn't home. Given that I live in an apartment with downstairs neighbors, the thought of losing a tank was more than I was willing to risk. 

Lucky for me, we just got a new store in the area carrying both Mr. Aqua and ADA tanks. So shopping I went and came home with an ADA 60p. 
I had no complaints against the Mr. Aqua brand but decided to spend the extra $$ to get the ADA. The lower iron glass is nice, but I wasn't against the bluer shade either, for what it's worth, here is a side by side comparison of the two tanks:










And for the pictures of the chip I did pull the tank a little off its stand to get a decent picture of the bottom. Otherwise, the tank fits well on the stand. The ADA garden mat was maybe 1/16th of an inch short in those pictures due to the fact that I was adjusting the tank to get better pictures. I can pull the mat a little tighter and get 100% coverage between the tank and stand. 
There is a foam store in the area that sells grey closed cell foam that I thought looked better on a grey stand so I replaced the black garden mat with some of that. 
All in all, yes I'm disappointed that I chipped my tank, but the DSM is back on a new tank with a new foam pad. Such goes the life of a rimless tank owner


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't say how it will effect the strength at that point, but like Diana and some others have said, I don't think it's likely to spread or generate other cracks/chips.

That specific shape of chip is called a conchoidal fracture, and it happens in glass, quartz, flint, and other uniform materials that lack cleavage planes. When excessive pressure, (or an impact) happens, a fracture radiates out from the point of impact at ~120degrees, forming the cone of material that's removed. It's somewhat predictable, and useful for humans making knives and tools out of flint, chert, obsidian, etc. 

Sometimes you also see this in glass panes that have been shot with a bb or airgun pellet, the pane will be complete and unbroken, but there will be a small hole with a cone/funnel like chip/gap on the inside of the glass.

anyways, hopefully it's not an issue, it looks pretty small, and it doesn't breech the silicone, so it's not as bad as it could be...


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Have the exact type of chip on my 50G rimless except the chunk of glass was still there. I just covered it with silicone and filled it up. No issues whatsoever.


----------

